# Annoyed!!



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all
Just wanted to get your opinion on this..... Out walking in the woods today Honey having a lovely time, she was running around playing with other dogs, as we walked down one of the paths I hear a man ahead shout but didnt hear what he said, anyway he was with 2 dogs on a lead, as Honey went up to him he started shouting at her to go away and waving his hands madly in her face??? Hubby said 'excuse me no need to shout and be aggressive to her' anyway he was ranting at us that his dogs are nervous and wanted us to put her on her lead???? I refused, she was enjoying herself and enjoying her freedom, why should we??? Anyway after a few exchanges we carried on Honey a bit wary after being shouted at! Was I wrong? x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Not so much wrong but if one of his dogs was very nervos and bit honey you would been angree at his dog and him, but you would have been to blame even though his dog bit yours. his dogs were on lead your dog got in its face (off lead) and spooked it. so out of common courtosy to other dog walkers its polite to call your dog back if you see dogs coming on lead. he did shout to warn you by the sounds of it so its always worth shouting back to check, next time it could be a dog that will bit.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

im afraid i have to agree with kendal although there are better ways to tell the owners of the off lead dog.i am a dog walker and i have one dog thats very nervous and will bite out of fear if approached by a strange dog so for that reason i walk her on a lead,she is fine with my girls but if a dog came running towards her off the lead i would shout( nicely) to tell the owner to put their dog on lead til i pass,its for the benefit of the off lead dog as well as the one i had on the lead.the guy wouldve been irresponsible had he not warned you cos your dog would most definately have been bitten xxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Have to agree too - my oldie got jumped on so many times by other dogs towards the end of her life she became terrified of other dogs coming too close. I also had a dog with spinal damage who was hurt if knocked by another dog and had to totally avoid lots of places as I could not keep other people dogs away from him effectively enough.

The guy sounds pretty rude and like he did not handle things well but after a less than one month period when my 15 year old dog was attacked and thrown on her back by one dog, humped by an overweight labrador who also cut her side trying to keep her still, and bowled over totally by a friendly but totally out of control youngster I can probably understand his reaction. 

As the others say there is also a chance that nervous dogs can bite out of fear if pushed too far by other uncontrolled dogs.

It is common courtesty to put your dog on the lead if you see others on the lead.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hate to say but it always used to be the convention that if someone had their dog on a lead there was usually good reason and so I would put my own dogs on the lead.

I knew a dog trainer whose collie didn't tolerate dogs entering his space uninvited and she would take people to task for not heeding her warnings to keep their dogs away. Better to be safe than sorry I think.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Even though my two are friendly and sociable , if I see dogs approaching on leads, I pop them on their lead. Also if my two are mud monsters, I put them on lead if I see non dog owners approaching in case Clyde [7 months ] jumps up to say hello!
I know it is a pain but I think it is good practise for recall and shows consideration for others.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I've never thought of putting her on lead if others are as there are many reasons people do it, dog not coming back, new puppy etc. she was about 5 metres from the 2 dogs on lead so nowhere near them, think it was just his rudeness that annoyed me!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There is a staffi who is walked on a lead in my local park. I always walk away from the owner and his dog when I see him coming. Mine are so friendly they will go up to anyone but I am always cautious of a dog being walked on a lead. If the man wants to keep his dogs away from others perhaps he should go very early in the morning or late at night.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

i think the guy shouldve been a bit nicer,some people have no manners but perhaps when he sa dogs running towards him he as in a bit of a panic and being so far away had to shout and also warn you before it was too late.it does seem unfair that because his dog is not nice natured your dog has to go on the lead but its better than having your dog attacked.what i tend to do islead up my dogs at once if i see a dog on the lead coming,its only until they pass then i let them off again x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I have argued with my boyfriend on the same topic, when he walks Vincent he only ever puts him back on the lead when asked, while I always put him on the lead until I am able to talk to the other dogs owner to see if they're friendly. In 80% of cases the other owener is like me and put their dog on the lead as a precaution, but it is better to be safe than sorry!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think the man should learn some manners this was one of those situations where you didnt notice till it was to late that he had his dogs on the lead.Had he been polite im sure you would of been more willing to listen.

I try to put Buddy back on lead every time i see another dog approach now even if they are not on lead,sometimes though its too late and most dog owners are friendly.

Buddy has been kicked and punched by a dog owner before and i was verbally abused it was very scary (both dogs were off lead and playing nicely ,there was no need for this outburst)
Remember not all dog owners are as friendly as cockapoo owners ha ha


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

I have to agree and always stop our dogs and put on lead just in case. Our older Lab does have a tendency to protect me where other dogs are concerned.

However, the guy waving his hands and shouting is unecessary and he will cause issues more than he trying to solve. I had a guy the other week that kicked out at Jasmine as she was off the lead in a public park where other dogs are also off lead. I told him calmly that unless he wanted to keep his legs then suggest he doesnt do that ever again - and told him that it wouldnt be the dog that would be putting him in hospital - think he got the message as he doesnt talk to me in the village - I wouldnt suggest my approach!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm always conscious of noticing if people have their dogs on lead, like others have said there is usually a reason.Possibly the guy has had a bad experience in the past . Even when off lead if Mable has approached a dog and the owner has stated that her dog is nervy,snappy I have just said that if she gets snapped at then it's her fault . I think you have to try and be aware and read a situation x


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

leads are also for the protection of your dogs mine will stay with me but I take them out on leash. first out of respect for other people in general secondly for their safety.
so I have to agree with kendall also.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Having had a dog attacked by a loose dog 'only playing' (it turned in an instant) I always make sure I am aware of who is around when walking and what their dogs are doing. If I have my dogs on a lead I will stand still until the other owner either calls their dog and I can see it is under close control or on a lead. Sorry but just because you love your dog and think it should be having a good time, for your dogs safety you should make sure other owners are happy for the dogs to play and not just assume it is ok. In these days of compensation culture you also leave yourself wide open for a claim should there be any accident or injury.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I also always walk Dexter on the lead due to a number of loose lead dog attacks on us. It's a shame but I feel very very nervous now when loose dogs come near us. Even today I had to push off a Labrador who would not leave Dex alone & was trying to get his jaws round his neck ! 

I let Dex off the lead in a field when I am sure there are no other dogs. It's really sad & not how I envisaged things to be but it seems there are many owners near me that don't care to be courteous or safe. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## KateC (Jun 24, 2012)

Though I wish you had not had such an abrupt end to your enjoyable adventure, 
I must admit that I have found the discussion on this thread helpful.

Last week Thatcher went out for a day.
Since he arrived home from his outing he has not been himself and 
has been leaping at any larger dog that he meets along our walks.
As he just slightly over 10 pounds now that he sports a buzz cut, "larger" dogs abound. 

Last night as we were returning home from our dusk walk, 
a very large amiable adult bulldog began to approach us off lead.
I spoke loudly to his walker/owner so to insure that I was heard.
"Your dog is lovely, however mine is not friendly. 
Do you mind leashing him while we enter here?", 
I asked while pointing to my front door which lay across their path and 
a dozen steps away.
The walker/owner smiled "Oh he's friendly." and came closer.
I gave Thatcher's leash a slight tug to insure that he was at my heel and 
quickly responded, "Mine b--"

It was too late. 
The massive bulldog had come too close.
Thatcher lunged and bit the bulldog full on the chin. 
The startled owner yelled profanities.
The bulldog crapped the sidewalk.
Thatcher wagged his tail.
I jerked the lead and apologized profusely. 

The sight of his bulldogs bloody chin made my point a bit to obvious for my liking.
It took 20 minutes to comfort the rattled walker/owner and 
tend to the bulldog crap in the walkway as well as clean the bulldog's wounded chin. 
Upon our parting, the walker/owner finally clipped the lead on the animal.
Then threw over his shoulder, 
"That little guy of yours doesn't know what he bit into ...".
Wrong. He did and he just didn't care.

Personally, I found the events of last night mortifying and completely avoidable. 
In my area we are required by law to leash pets in public areas.
Yet, many see the communal parks of condominium grounds to be "private" areas and 
discontinue lead usage. 
I haven't an issue with this behavior as long as walkers/owners proceed 
with the understanding that the warnings offered by other pet owners 
are not given out of fear but 
with the intention of insuring the safety of neighbor animals. 

Two minutes on the lead, would have saved the amiable bulldog a bloody chin & 
his owner the unpleasant task of wiping bulldog poo off the sidewalk. YUCK!

Me? I have to figure out how to get the old Thatcher back. 

Again, I appreciate all the comments posted to this thread.
Knowing the thought process of both side of this situation has been helpful; thank you.

- K -


----------

